# Total DA beginner



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all

Need some advice please.

Now im a total novice with a cheapy Argos DA Polisher but with a 5 inch backing plate. My car is an Alor Blue Seat Leon.

No pics never thought but today i removed some very light marks i think were bird dropping erosion and light swirls courtesy of the cars previous owner. Marks and the majority of swirls from the two panels i did appear gone. 

I used for this a country lake white polishing pad with Poorboys SSR1 which i think has the lowest cut. Kinda of went this with these as with what ive been reading and watched on youtube seemed safe.

Now although the marks have gone im lacking depth and gloss. Would i achieve this with a country lake blue finishing pad and the SSR1 or do i need a different combo ?

Could it be i didn't diminish the ssr1 enough, i was kind of bricking it.

Just starting out with machine polishing and i didnt want to do the whole car yet just loose the marks but the finish is a slight bit less reflective than the unpolished untouched panels.

Thanks for reading


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like you haven't worked the product enough so you won't have removed the swirks - if you haven't already you need panel wipe or similar to check for true correction and defect spotting lights


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

To be honest you're not going to be able to do proper paint correction with that machine its not powerful enough. My advice would be to use an all in one type product like Scholl A15, these type of products contain an abrasive that will remove light swirls and oxydised paint a filler that will hide the deeper swirls and scratches and a protection. You could always use C2v3 or something like that on top if you need a top up.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest you're not going to be able to do proper paint correction with that machine its not powerful enough.


Surely it has the ability to correct but a lower power would just take longer wouldn't it?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The problem with lower power polishers, is that they stall easier. So you lose polishing action if the pad isn’t spinning. You can’t polish a car with a vibrating pad, it needs to spin.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I can see how that would be a problem for a pro but for a weekend warrior just stick at it a little longer

Little less pressure, slower across the panel and a couple more passes - no?



I just don't want the OP to be disillusioned with his Argos DA thinking it can't do what he wants because Mark (no disrespect) said it can't but with time it will - after all as a weekend warrior you don't need to try and do all the car in one hit


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You can achieve anything with enough time. Depends on how big your car is. If you have an underpowered machine, they work better with a 3.5” backing plate and 4” pads. I also suggest earplugs if you’re working on your car that long. 

Mark the backing plate with a sharpie and keep it spinning, adjust your pressure as you go. I didn’t think SSR1 had any appreciable cut, but that was about 15 years ago when I last used it.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

tosh said:


> The problem with lower power polishers, is that they stall easier. So you lose polishing action if the pad isn't spinning. You can't polish a car with a vibrating pad, it needs to spin.


 Well im new to this and i dont doubt what your saying one bit, but im removing or want to swirls and bird dropping erosion and it dig that fine little vibration or stalling. Im not trying to cut hard. Problem now is depth of gloss and reflectiveness is marginally duller compared to the panels ive not done.

Anyway ive purchased some 205 some im going to try bring some gloss back to those spots if it works ill do the whole car.


----------



## jayw13702 (Apr 11, 2017)

Compo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Need some advice please.
> 
> ...


Personally before using a polisher on your car I would recommend going to a breakers yard and buying a practice panel, a wing or a bootlid as good starting panels.

Then practice with that, use different pressures and even try and burn the paint. Experience what it takes to polish the clear coat away in the safety of a panel that is effectively scrap.

Then once you've found your feet use it on your car with a little more confidence and knowledge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Wise move for first time using Light cutting polish with medium pad. Seat paint being VAG group is pretty hard so you may need to step up the polish which you have with 205. Used in combo with SSR1 afterwards you should notice better results. For tips on using a polisher with 205 have a look at CarCraft autodetailing Melbourne, on YouTube.

Don’t try for 100% removal and you should be fine.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

PWOOD said:


> Don't try for 100% removal and you should be fine.


This is good advise when starting out. You can always polish the panel again if you feel you can get more out of it another time. Getting focussed on a scratch or a mark will drive you mad at first; see the bigger picture.


----------

